
Need opinions on events start-up landing page - eventhread

======
eventhread
Hey

Name: Eventhread

Idea: an event discovery platform which aggregates event information from
major ticketing websites and give users personalised event recommendations
based on their interests.

Landing page link: <http://join.eventhread.com>

Opinions on the landing page and value proposition would be highly
appreciated!

Thanks in advance!

Tadas - Co-founder of Eventhread

